# 5Dc Rear LCD screen problem



## MK5GTI (Aug 16, 2011)

so my 5Dc has been treating me well for ~1 year (i am the 2nd owner) till recently, i have experience the rear LCD screen to appear like Posterized, glass filter like, or infrared like. This doesn't happen all the time, just occasionally, but i am afraid the problem will come more frequent, want to see if any 5Dc owner here has the same problem as i do.

picture from the CF card won't be effected, still came out nice on my computer, viewfinder has no problem as well.

If i press on the bottom of the LCD screen, i could give a temporary fix, but afraid to do that often.

my serial # is 3xxxxxx, so its not the early batch of 5D that known to have LCD problem.

called a local Canon certify repair shop, they are not able to give me any quote over the phone, (obviously) just wondering for those who had similar problem, whats the fix if its DIY, or whats the repair cost from Canon.

thanks


----------



## MK5GTI (Aug 18, 2011)

anybody?


----------



## -zero- (Aug 18, 2011)

MK5GTI said:


> anybody?



My guess is that the LCD screen connector has been loosened to the point that it is coming off, that could explain why you can "fix" it by pressing on the bottom of the screen

Then again it could be almost anything (you don't know what kind of abuse the camera has been through with it's first owner)

I would suggest that you send it to canon for repair if you are not planning on upgrading soon

keep us posted


----------

